# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Calorieen

## Gast11

hoi allemaal  :Smile:  

mijn ouders hebben net een home trainner gekocht en eum ik kan zien hoeveel calorieen er telkens af gaan maar ik heb geen flauw benul hoeveel gram dat dan is :s kan iemand mij helpen ? 
ik heb al gezocht op internet en niets gevonden maar dat kan aan mij liggen  :Stick Out Tongue:  in ieder geval bedankt ! 
xxx 
ik  :Smile:

----------

